# Copperhead Trolling Motor Install



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@jbnc I own a 2015 Ankona Native also with a minn kota Riptide Ipiot mounted directly to the deck with no additional support from under. I would imagine both boats have similar or same deck design so you should be ok with mounting to the topside. However, you cant go wrong with some support from the underside


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

NativeBone said:


> @jbnc I own a 2015 Ankona Native also with a minn kota Riptide Ipiot mounted directly to the deck with no additional support from under. I would imagine both boats have similar or same deck design so you should be ok with mounting to the topside. However, you cant go wrong with some support from the underside
> 
> View attachment 28264


This is exactly what I was hoping to hear. I'm thinking about making a plate for the underside just to add a little more support to it. Thanks!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm not sure what your deck's core material is, but I would use the following thread's method any time you are putting fasteners in a cored laminate (including when thru-bloting): https://www.microskiff.com/threads/securing-fasteners-in-composites.45352/


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Great thread! Nothing wrong with going the distance. I believe one thing to point out is the thread appears to be focusing on threaded hardware. I have a composite deck with thru holes and large fender washers underside.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

jbnc said:


> Does anyone have any tips for installing a trolling motor on a gen 2 Ankona Copperhead? I picked up a Minn Kota Riptide Copilot and a quick release bracket and was hoping to get some insight on how everyone has mounted theirs to the deck. I called Ankona and it sounds like additional support might be needed other than just using the included hardware with the quick release.
> 
> I've dug through all of the threads I could find related to this and unfortunately pretty much all of the images have been removed since the threads are all a few years old. If anyone has any pictures when installing one or even just a picture from the underside of the deck, I'd really appreciate it.


Mine has a puck below quick release puck. It’s because the Copperhead has the molded toe rail and would be uneven mounted straight to deck. I highly recommend you get the battery tender plug!


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 28268
> View attachment 28267
> 
> Mine has a puck below quick release puck. It’s because the Copperhead has the molded toe rail and would be uneven mounted straight to deck. I highly recommend you get the battery tender plug!


@Str8-Six I've seen them mounted that way along with the below picture (found on here while researching) where the base is offset. Did you make the puck yourself? I was originally going to go your way but Ankona said it's possible to mount the bracket directly to the deck without a puck.

I really appreciate everyone's help. 





  








QuickRelease-Notmine




__
jbnc


__
May 8, 2018


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

jbnc said:


> @Str8-Six I've seen them mounted that way along with the below picture (found on here while researching) where the base is offset. Did you make the puck yourself? I was originally going to go your way but Ankona said it's possible to mount the bracket directly to the deck without a puck.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's help.
> 
> ...


Ankona did it for me. 

I guess you can do it that way. Will the trolly take up more room on the deck that way? When mine is mounted the base sticks out quite a bit. Also is the base of trolly go over toe rail or before it? Do you have portable tank or aluminum?


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> Ankona did it for me.
> 
> I guess you can do it that way. Will the trolly take up more room on the deck that way? When mine is mounted the base sticks out quite a bit. Also is the base of trolly go over toe rail or before it? Do you have portable tank or aluminum?


I have an aluminum tank which most of what I've read say to remove it for ease of install. When I test fit it, I was able to get it to clear the toe rail. I didn't notice it taking up much more room than it would if installed with a puck, maybe a few inches further back.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

jbnc said:


> I have an aluminum tank which most of what I've read say to remove it for ease of install. When I test fit it, I was able to get it to clear the toe rail. I didn't notice it taking up much more room than it would if installed with a puck, maybe a few inches further back.


That should work just fine. 
Check out this thread for the way the battery tender plug is mounted. I would do it this way if I could go back. 
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/marinco-vs-battery-tender-trolling-motor-plug.39201/#post-316748


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> That should work just fine.
> Check out this thread for the way the battery tender plug is mounted. I would do it this way if I could go back.
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/marinco-vs-battery-tender-trolling-motor-plug.39201/#post-316748


That’s definitely on my list to add. Thanks for the link, I’ve been wondering about the best install location. Meant to mention it in my last reply.


----------

